# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Wild Pork Leg Roast

## muzza

Tried this one the other day.

Smallish - maybe 1.5kg - leg roast. cut slits all over it - this was a skinless leg . poked slivers of garlic and bits of anchovy fillets into each slit. Poured anchovy oil over meat and gave it a tender loving rub ...
Dropped it in an oven bag . Poured in half a jar of Pams el-cheapo apricot jam , a handfull of fresh rosemary leaves , some ground rock salt , some fresh ground black pepper .

Pressed all the air out of the oven bag, tied it up tight as , dropped it into the roasting dish and into the pre-heated oven at about  150C. Left it there for 4-5 hours , did some roast tatties and kumaras at about the 4 hour stage  , made a damn fine gravy with the juice out of the oven bag  , and voila - a bloody tasty roast with all the trimmings.

I would have posted a pic but we ate it all ....

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds good but :Useless:  :Grin:

----------


## muzza

Lie back , close your eyes  and use your imagination  - like your missus does when you are shagging her . You think I'm gonna whip up another feed of  roast pork  just so I can take a picture ...:-)  You will have to wait till next weekend for that ....

( I lied about your missus - she said she lies there and screams ...... )

----------


## Speill

> Lie back , close your eyes  and use your imagination  - like your missus does when you are shagging her


That picture right there, worth a thousand words..

----------


## Hawkeye

What times lunch ??? Uncle Muzza

----------


## muzza

maybe sunday , got soccer in NP tomorrow.....

----------

